# "Resetting" Bermuda



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to start this thread for people who cut at different heights to share info about the "mini scalp" or "summer reset" for bermuda grass. This seems to be a common practice to maximize green for bermuda that may have started to show brown stems. So to kick things off, my main questions are:

1. Is it always true that the lower the HOC, the less frequent one should "reset" stem height?

2. It would be interesting, and I think very helpful, if someone could post an accurate chart with column headers of HOC, Reset Frequency and Height Reduction. I know that lawn smoothness could play a vital role here as well, so maybe a rating of 1-3, with 1 being smooth, 3 being bumpy?

3. Upon deciding to "reset", is it best to do it gradually, in 2-3 separate cuts, or all at once, and why/why not?

4. Are there any differences, other than just HOC, between resetting common and hybrid bermuda?

5. After resetting, is immediate fertilizing important? If so, what type?

6. "" watering important?

7. Is there a specific height that NEVER needs "resetting"?

That probably covers, it, but please feel free to add more questions/comments about this topic. I do think it would be helpful to everyone with a bermuda lawn.

Thanks so much!

-AndyMac


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Great idea! I would love to have some info on this.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

kstall said:


> Great idea! I would love to have some info on this.


Thank you! yeah I'm eager to learn more about it myself  I want to reset right now actually,


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Great idea...someone will have to take the lead and compile the information. Not sure who will step up &#129300;


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

3) assuming it's an established lawn, one immediate cut. You are resting the growth point. 
I believe the challenge is that as it thickens /taller, lack of sun, air, etc contributes to the 'aging' (loss if green) below. If I still had a predominantly Bermuda lawn, I'd find a way to verticut or groom to open up the canopy...periodically.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

My thought is there are too many variables to accurately answer these questions for a one size fits all guide. Spring scalp height, soil profile, nitrogen inputs, mowing frequency, etc... The Bermuda Bible explains it well. I think the most important factor is mowing frequency. If you start scalping at your desired height you either need to reset and mow more frequently or move up.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

How true is the whole reset concept for Zoysia? Same?


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

All I can say is I did some bro science recently with interesting results. I said screw it one day and scalped the crap out of my backyard, it was crunchy and yellow. I then sprinkled some magic starter fertilizer all over and watered like crazy. Its greening up again, FAST. Keep in mind we haven't had rain in 40+ days now so its been 100 degree days, I water twice a week if I can remember. It was cool to experiment and see what would happen. I plan on cutting it a little higher than I did before, which is around 3 bumps from the lowest on my Honda.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I must be slacking cause I just thought you scalped it down in spring, then go up during the summer as need be to keep it green, raising the blade every so often. Then if it is still getting brown and you are as high as you can/will go, you scalp back down below desired height, then go back to desired height.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

There's no hard and fast rule. I did a pretty good scalp of mine about a month ago. I think I'm about to scalp it way down again because it's just too puffy. You almost can't kill it. Just go for it and take pictures for the rest of us.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

I did a summer scalp about three weeks ago of my tiftuf. Only problem was that I was about half way done with the yard at 5/8, already had done the entire yard at 7/8, when my reel died on me. After getting it repaired, I didn't redo the entire yard at 5/8 figuring it would all catch up when I set my HOC to 1". I regret that now since the half of the yard that got the shorter scalp is bright green and lush. The other half is green, but a little underwhelming. Considering doing it again since I don't think I can handle the two different colors for the rest of the season.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

Seeing that I'm about a week away from another PGR app, is it best to apply PGR then scalp or wait for the new growth then apply the PGR?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Christech11 said:


> Seeing that I'm about a week away from another PGR app, is it best to apply PGR then scalp or wait for the new growth then apply the PGR?


Either, depends on the pgr. If t-nex you can apply before scalp or utilize the rebound and apply after regrowth since it's foliar.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> 3) assuming it's an established lawn, one immediate cut. You are resting the growth point.
> I believe the challenge is that as it thickens /taller, lack of sun, air, etc contributes to the 'aging' (loss if green) below. If I still had a predominantly Bermuda lawn, I'd find a way to verticut or groom to open up the canopy...periodically.


Ok, thanks @jayhawk. That's interesting then, because one would almost think bermuda would "fix itself" because the taller it gets it will usually get thinner, correct? So, air flow, and light should, in theory, improve, no?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

flynavy812 said:


> All I can say is I did some bro science recently with interesting results. I said screw it one day and scalped the crap out of my backyard, it was crunchy and yellow. I then sprinkled some magic starter fertilizer all over and watered like crazy. Its greening up again, FAST. Keep in mind we haven't had rain in 40+ days now so its been 100 degree days, I water twice a week if I can remember. It was cool to experiment and see what would happen. I plan on cutting it a little higher than I did before, which is around 3 bumps from the lowest on my Honda.


Nice @flynavy812! :thumbup:


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> I must be slacking cause I just thought you scalped it down in spring, then go up during the summer as need be to keep it green, raising the blade every so often. Then if it is still getting brown and you are as high as you can/will go, you scalp back down below desired height, then go back to desired height.


@ktgrok you make it sound very simple.  See my original post for a much more "nerdy" approach to the concept. :ugeek: Lol. For example, do you have any responses to questions 1, 3, 5, and 7?

I think most of us here know why "resetting" is done, but we might want to optimize it.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> There's no hard and fast rule. I did a pretty good scalp of mine about a month ago. I think I'm about to scalp it way down again because it's just too puffy. You almost can't kill it. Just go for it and take pictures for the rest of us.


Ok @tcorbitt20, thanks. I'll try to do that :thumbup:

Curious though, when you say it's "too puffy", are you saying you're scalping only because it's starting to look uneven, or because you see browning? And how long has it been since you're last scalp for it to look that way?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> I did a summer scalp about three weeks ago of my tiftuf. Only problem was that I was about half way done with the yard at 5/8, already had done the entire yard at 7/8, when my reel died on me. After getting it repaired, I didn't redo the entire yard at 5/8 figuring it would all catch up when I set my HOC to 1". I regret that now since the half of the yard that got the shorter scalp is bright green and lush. The other half is green, but a little underwhelming. Considering doing it again since I don't think I can handle the two different colors for the rest of the season.


Wow, this is interesting because it sort of addresses my question #7. And sorry to hear about your reel dying 

So, gosh, it seems that bermuda might need reset even at 7/8"! :shock: That's surprising to me. I guess I just assumed that resetting was pretty much for the high-cutting rotary folks. However, this is encouraging me even more to go ahead and scalp'er down.

I'm cutting at about 2.75" due to my very bumpy yard, and am either considering 1.75" or 1.25". It seems if I go below that, I risk hitting dirt in a few spots. The notches say 1/2" increments, but I've measured it multiple times and my 3" mark is much closer to 2.5". Again, I've got some crazy humps and bumps right now that I will be smoothing out next spring.


----------



## stoagpawpaw (Jun 12, 2019)

I scalped my 419 yard about 3 weeks ago on the lowest setting on my Honda rotary. My yard is not leveled but isn't that bad. I watered a couple of times and put a pretty heavy application of Carbon X down. It took about 10 days to look better than it did pre-scalp.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

I was at 1.5 inches all season and got a wild hair to start cutting with my greens mower about 3 weeks ago. i verticut with a sharpened sunjoe and cut down to .400" the yard looked horrible! removed 95% of the green and looked like it was dormant and very very thin. i applied CX and full round of N-ext and water water water then started mowing every other day (sometimes every day weather and time permitting.) at .500" took a couple of weeks for the green to come back but now it is filling in pretty well considering where it was when i tore it all up. hopeful it will be full and thick before it goes to sleep for winter.

7-21-19


8-3-19


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no hard and fast rule. I did a pretty good scalp of mine about a month ago. I think I'm about to scalp it way down again because it's just too puffy. You almost can't kill it. Just go for it and take pictures for the rest of us.
> ...


I'm mowing at 7/8". I'm getting scalping in a few spots even mowing every other day. My last scalp was probably a month ago, but I've used a lot of nitrogen this summer. I'm guessing it's caused my thatch issue where the mower is kind of floating on the turf. I'll update my journal when I do it. Maybe this afternoon.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok for all of you lawn nerds out there. I went ahead and made a "first draft" of what I'm calling the Bermuda Summer Scalp Guide". You can consider it more of a survey, really, but I figured if I called it that it would scare half of you off. :lol: (myself included). So, here is the Dropbox link to it. It's a fillable pdf. I'll just do a screenshot also, for those who want to just use an image.

Please feel free to suggest anything for the form that I may have missed.

Thanks! 



https://www.dropbox.com/s/53vawie3e5dsjiy/Bermuda_Summer_Scalp_Guide.pdf?dl=0


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I actually just had to do this myself. I couldn't mow my lawn so I let it go from .75" to 1.5"

I scalped at .5" and it looked absolutely horrid. But then I watered every morning for about 10 days and mowed at 1.25" where it is now completely reset and looking decent.

So for me in less than two weeks with a lot of water and sunshine I can go from awful to real nice.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

fp_911 said:


> I actually just had to do this myself. I couldn't mow my lawn so I let it go from .75" to 1.5"
> 
> I scalped at .5" and it looked absolutely horrid. But then I watered every morning for about 10 days and mowed at 1.25" where it is now completely reset and looking decent.
> 
> So for me in less than two weeks with a lot of water and sunshine I can go from awful to real nice.


Ok thanks for the input! :thumbup:


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I had a self inflicted carbon x experience. I mow every other day


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok, so as I mentioned I really want to do a reset, but dang it, I really don't have anywhere to put all of the bushels of clippings that will ensue (at least not a tone of them) I'm doing a regular maintenance mow of 2.75" today, because I've just been very busy with other household projects and can't cut again until Sunday. So.. what if I cut 2.75" today, then 1.75" Sunday? Or, even 1.25" once again Tuesday? Is this not a good idea? Again, I couldn't image the mountains of clippings from going to my probably 3+" height down to 1.25"


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Even if you did the scalp in stages, I would think you are still going to want to bag those clippings. Otherwise they are going to clump up and block the sunshine from getting to the soil and helping the regrowth. I don't bag my maintenance clippings, but when I scalp I definitely do. If you don't, the next heavy rain you will see the waves of clippings all though your yard.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Even if you did the scalp in stages, I would think you are still going to want to bag those clippings. Otherwise they are going to clump up and block the sunshine from getting to the soil and helping the regrowth. I don't bag my maintenance clippings, but when I scalp I definitely do. If you don't, the next heavy rain you will see the waves of clippings all though your yard.


Oh yes, I would definitely still sweep up and discard clippings each time, I just don't know if I want to deal with an over 3" down to 1.25" amount of clippings. But, maybe it wouldn't be as bad as I think.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> How true is the whole reset concept for Zoysia? Same?


What do you think after looking at this

At least for matrella


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey everyone

I scalped 5 days ago I am still crying inside I was maintaining my grass at about 2.75 inches and everything looked great but then I went almost 10 days without a cut. I tried to cut it at the normal 2.75 inches and I immediately had scalp marks so I raised the mower to the second from the top setting (Almost 4 inches) and it looked terrible so I took it down to 1.5 inches and applied a little less than 1/2 lb of Carbon X. Plan is to apply another 1/2 of Carbon X this weekend and maintain a HOC of about 2.25 for the rest of the season. I did the scalp over a 3 day period. I took it down 1 notch everyday and bagged all of the clippings. I could not believe the amount of clippings. I could only make 1 pass before I had to empty the bag.

Day 5 after the scalp. Starting to see some green again but I was genuinely scared I had killed it all.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I scalped 5 days ago I am still crying inside I was maintaining my grass at about 2.75 inches and everything looked great but then I went almost 10 days without a cut. I tried to cut it at the normal 2.75 inches and I immediately had scalp marks so I raised the mower to the second from the top setting (Almost 4 inches) and it looked terrible so I took it down to 1.5 inches and applied a little less than 1/2 lb of Carbon X. Plan is to apply another 1/2 of Carbon X this weekend and maintain a HOC of about 2.25 for the rest of the season. I did the scalp over a 3 day period. I took it down 1 notch everyday and bagged all of the clippings. I could not believe the amount of clippings. I could only make 1 pass before I had to empty the bag.
> 
> Day 5 after the scalp. Starting to see some green again but I was genuinely scared I had killed it all.


I did this to mine a couple weeks ago. Although I only went down to 2.25". You will love how green it comes back. It's almost like Bermuda likes the abuse.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

From my experience I have found that if you are going to "scalp" your better off verticutting it also as it will help thin out the lawn and make scalping a little easier. One of the reasons for why you start getting scalp marks is because you have stolon build up under the grass which creates a mat layer and you will start to get that "spongy" feeling in your lawn. You need to remove as much of that as possible to give you more time before you have to raise your HOC. Like @TN Hawkeye said "Bermuda likes the abuse". The more you abuse it and beat it up mechanically the better results you will get. Any damage you do to it will be repaired within 2-3 weeks generally speaking as long as you are getting enough water and the temperatures are favorable.

I have been experimenting with this whole thing all year and trying to find out what the sweet spot is for everything but it may take another year or two before I can come to a conclusion. I know some of you are mowing with a rotary which is going to be a little different than with a reel mower. I have a Baroness greens mower and I have the Groomer and Verticutter attachments and I have been playing around with them to see what I can do with those to help mitigate having to scalp. I have lowered my Groomer down to .070" over the lawn and I still don't think it's low enough, as it doesn't really do any damage at all to the turf but does remove a lot of brown debris from below the canopy. I just scalped/verticut last weekend down to .400" and now I have my HOC set at .500" and the Groomer at .055" and I hope to keep it there until the end of the season and that will be my starting point for the groomer next season.

Back towards the end of June, I verticut my lawn in 2 directions and then mowed it in 3 directions at then my current HOC which was .400" and that is when I lowered my groomer down to .070". This helped for a little bit but then I realized I should have l scalped it down at that time also as I raised my HOC to .500" a few weeks later as I was still getting some scalping in some areas. After I applied .5lbs/M of Nitrogen to help boost the lawn that's when things got worse and it grew and got puffy again so last weekend I verticut in 2 directions and scalped it down to .400" and then raised my HOC to .500" with the Groomer at .055". I did my first mow at that setting on Thursday and it was amazing how much brown crap I was getting out of the lawn. I also need to add that when I did both of these scalps, I installed the Verticutter attachment on the mower an set it at ground level .000" and I have to say that I was pretty impressed by it as it was removing a ton of brown material but wasn't really tearing the lawn up at all and you couldn't really tell I was using it except for the fact of all the material that I was collecting in the basket. I know most people don't have this option on their mower but I thought it was pertinent to the whole process as way of showing you that you can beat the crap out of the lawn and it WILL come back.

One more thing that I have learned is that if you have a good stand of bermuda, you DO NOT need to be applying 1lb of Nitrogen/M per month as this will only lead to you having to scalp sooner and more often. I would go no more than .5 lbs of Nitrogen/M per month for a maintenance application. I have also found that using a 1:1 ratio of Nitrogenotassium on the lawn has really helped too especially if you are collecting your clippings and I've even gone higher than that this year with a 1:1.5 ratio of N:K.

I will probably be making some adjustments to the Bermuda Bible over the Winter to account for all of this just FYI.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> From my experience I have found that if you are going to "scalp" your better off verticutting it also as it will help thin out the lawn and make scalping a little easier. One of the reasons for why you start getting scalp marks is because you have stolon build up under the grass which creates a mat layer and you will start to get that "spongy" feeling in your lawn. You need to remove as much of that as possible to give you more time before you have to raise your HOC. Like @TN Hawkeye said "Bermuda likes the abuse". The more you abuse it and beat it up mechanically the better results you will get. Any damage you do to it will be repaired within 2-3 weeks generally speaking as long as you are getting enough water and the temperatures are favorable.
> 
> I have been experimenting with this whole thing all year and trying to find out what the sweet spot is for everything but it may take another year or two before I can come to a conclusion. I know some of you are mowing with a rotary which is going to be a little different than with a reel mower. I have a Baroness greens mower and I have the Groomer and Verticutter attachments and I have been playing around with them to see what I can do with those to help mitigate having to scalp. I have lowered my Groomer down to .070" over the lawn and I still don't think it's low enough, as it doesn't really do any damage at all to the turf but does remove a lot of brown debris from below the canopy. I just scalped/verticut last weekend down to .400" and now I have my HOC set at .500" and the Groomer at .055" and I hope to keep it there until the end of the season and that will be my starting point for the groomer next season.
> 
> ...


Nice write up and look forward to any Bermuda Bible updates 👍🏾


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Mightyquinn I absolutely agree about verticutting or even dethatching if you have a rotary. The lowest I can scalp right now is around 1.5" because of unevenness. That doesn't even come close to getting into the thatch. I'm planning to invest in the SunJoe before next season to be able to do exactly what you said.


----------



## falainwest (Jun 2, 2019)

These are my before and after summer lawn reset. I was so nervous after the scalp, but after some milorganite and watering 3 times each week it bounced back like no mans business. It took approximately 3 weeks.


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

Before my experimental scalp my backyard had all sorts of random brown areas. The grass was super crunchy and was really struggling, we finally got some rain which I'm sure helped but its a whole different shade of green and lush now. Super happy.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> From my experience I have found that if you are going to "scalp" your better off verticutting it also as it will help thin out the lawn and make scalping a little easier. One of the reasons for why you start getting scalp marks is because you have stolon build up under the grass which creates a mat layer and you will start to get that "spongy" feeling in your lawn. You need to remove as much of that as possible to give you more time before you have to raise your HOC. Like @TN Hawkeye said "Bermuda likes the abuse". The more you abuse it and beat it up mechanically the better results you will get. Any damage you do to it will be repaired within 2-3 weeks generally speaking as long as you are getting enough water and the temperatures are favorable.
> 
> I have been experimenting with this whole thing all year and trying to find out what the sweet spot is for everything but it may take another year or two before I can come to a conclusion. I know some of you are mowing with a rotary which is going to be a little different than with a reel mower. I have a Baroness greens mower and I have the Groomer and Verticutter attachments and I have been playing around with them to see what I can do with those to help mitigate having to scalp. I have lowered my Groomer down to .070" over the lawn and I still don't think it's low enough, as it doesn't really do any damage at all to the turf but does remove a lot of brown debris from below the canopy. I just scalped/verticut last weekend down to .400" and now I have my HOC set at .500" and the Groomer at .055" and I hope to keep it there until the end of the season and that will be my starting point for the groomer next season.
> 
> ...


Excellent info @Mightyquinn, thank you!

So, I decided that it's now or never for me in my location, so last night I tried a gentle reset of lowering down an inch. We were in a rush Friday, so we cut at 2.75". Then last night (at whatever height it was, maybe 3"+) I tried to take everything down to 1.75". Well.. I could NOT believe how bad the clippings were! I spent most of my time cleaning them up. Instead of bagging, I have a lawn sweeper that just does an "ok" job, and on top of that I have to empty it out about an acre away, since I have no other place to dump. Long story short, I ran out of daylight. It was very frustrating. I will be trying to finish the job this evening first thing after work.

One of the first things I noticed last night was how patchy things were. There were areas that looked green as could be, then areas that had almost no green. I hope this is common for a summer reset.

After everything is taken down to around the 1.75" mark, the plan is to spread a bag of gypsum and a bag of 12-12-12 at low rates, (my yellow clay is compacting again) then spray a foliar 13-1-2 and hope for the best. We are supposed to have some storms moving through tomorrow, so I figure it might work out for me to water things in and jump start the recovery process. Our 2 week forecast still has us in the upper 80's, low 90's, so I'm hoping I don't see anything resembling cool weather for a while.

With all of that said, do you think I'm ok? Made a huge mistake? Would like to hear opinions.

After I'm finished tonight, I will take pics and post in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

@andymac7 you'll be fine. Here's some pics from my reset last Friday. I took pics every other day to document.

I maintain the back with a rotary so not sure of heights. I did the reset at the lowest setting.

Friday




Sunday


Tuesday


Thursday


Sunday


I am maintaining it 2 notches up from lowest setting.

I just did a reset on the front yesterday. I took it down to 1/2" and plan to maintain at 5/8" with the Jacobsen reel.





I've been using pgr also and I am rebounding.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> @andymac7 you'll be fine. Here's some pics from my reset last Friday. I took pics every other day to document.
> 
> I maintain the back with a rotary so not sure of heights. I did the reset at the lowest setting.
> 
> ...


encouraging @FlaDave thanks!


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Alright so first of all, my apologies, because in my rush once again to finish the job I took this photo after applying Liquid Lawn with Lazer dye, so as you will see there's a blue tint to it, and, it makes it look more uniform in appearance. Still you can still clearly see areas that are just about all stems, and others that are leaves. Before spraying LL, I did a 50-50 mix of 12-12-12 and Gypsum, at a rate of 5 on my Scott's spreader.



I know this isn't taken down nearly as low as most of your lawns, but remember my lawn needs major leveling next year, so any lower and I'm just about into dirt in certain areas. I went from what was probably over 3" down to 1.75". The clippings were absolutely insane.

As a side question/concern, we got crazy storms last night that dumped 3 inches of rain on us in about a 3 hour span. How will this affect the gypsum/fert and Liquid Lawn? I applied everything between 7:45pm - 8:30pm, and the storms moves through around 4am. It wasn't exactly what I had in mind for "watering in" Lol (I'm good mother nature, thanks ).

I will keep you all posted to see how things go!


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

After 1 Week:



I think we're getting there.

I might be getting a bit of thatch build up however. I do have a tine dethatcher. Too late now for that?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> After 1 Week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good 👍🏾


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

I've gone from 3" (first picture) to 2" scalp (bottom picture) done this past weekend. I'm wanting to maintain at a 2" for the rest of the season.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Lawnboy_03 said:


> I've gone from 3" (first picture) to 2" scalp (bottom picture) done this past weekend. I'm wanting to maintain at a 2" for the rest of the season.


Nice property!

It looks like you can maintain that. The lawn looks pretty smooth. I'm hoping to maintain mine at the same HOC (1.75") next year after leveling.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

2 Weeks after, and now you can see I'm scalping by accident :



But overall I'm happy with the results to this point. Dang I never really knew how bumpy my yard is until I switched to bermuda!


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

It's looking good. I've always thought that if you train your lawn to a certain height it will adjust on on it's own. I mow with a rotary tractor at the lowest setting. I also cut down another notch to go even lower. I figure its about an inch HOC. The first 2 or 3 times it looked awful but it seems to have adjusted and dont have problems. My frontyard is tifway hybrid and back is common bermuda.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Slim 1938 said:


> It's looking good. I've always thought that if you train your lawn to a certain height it will adjust on on it's own. I mow with a rotary tractor at the lowest setting. I also cut down another notch to go even lower. I figure its about an inch HOC. The first 2 or 3 times it looked awful but it seems to have adjusted and dont have problems. My frontyard is tifway hybrid and back is common bermuda.


Looks Great!

Do you have any pics of the Hybrid up next to the common Bermuda?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Slim 1938 said:


> It's looking good. I've always thought that if you train your lawn to a certain height it will adjust on on it's own. I mow with a rotary tractor at the lowest setting. I also cut down another notch to go even lower. I figure its about an inch HOC. The first 2 or 3 times it looked awful but it seems to have adjusted and dont have problems. My frontyard is tifway hybrid and back is common bermuda.


Looking very nice! How often or how many times have you leveled?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking good. I've always thought that if you train your lawn to a certain height it will adjust on on it's own. I mow with a rotary tractor at the lowest setting. I also cut down another notch to go even lower. I figure its about an inch HOC. The first 2 or 3 times it looked awful but it seems to have adjusted and dont have problems. My frontyard is tifway hybrid and back is common bermuda.
> ...


Thanks! Sorry I dont have any pics. My backyard and frontyard dont meet at any point.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

andymac7 said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking good. I've always thought that if you train your lawn to a certain height it will adjust on on it's own. I mow with a rotary tractor at the lowest setting. I also cut down another notch to go even lower. I figure its about an inch HOC. The first 2 or 3 times it looked awful but it seems to have adjusted and dont have problems. My frontyard is tifway hybrid and back is common bermuda.
> ...


Thanks! I've leveled one time only. I never bag either. I have a mulch kit with discharge blocked off. Sometimes I go over it twice and slowly on the first pass so as to not leave any clippings.


----------

